# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  tour du lịch Huế, Đà Nẵng, Hội An giá rẻ

## fansipan02

*HÀ NỘI – HUẾ - ĐÀ NẴNG – HỘI AN – BÀ NÀ - HÀ NỘI*
*Thời gian: 4 ngày 5 đêm*
*Phương tiện: Ô tô đời mới*

[IMG]file:///C:\DOCUME~1\Admin\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_i  mage005.gif[/IMG]_Dọc theo dải đất miền Trung nước ta có rất nhiều Di sản nổi tiếng không chỉ trong nước mà còn trên toàn thế giới như: Phong Nha – Kẻ Bàng, Cố đô Huế, Phố cổ Hội An… tất cả đã tạo nên “Con đường Di sản miền Trung”. Trong đó nổi bật nhất chính là cố đô Huế với hàng trăm công trình kiến trúc mang giá trị cao về lịch sử, nghệ thuật…. Cách đó khoảng 100km về phía Nam là Tp Đà Nẵng trẻ trung, tràn đầy sức sống và đang giữ vị thế là khu du lịch nghỉ dưỡng thu hút  nhất hiện nay…._







*LỊCH TRÌNH CHI TIẾT:*
*Tối ngày 01: Hà Nội – Huế (Nghỉ đêm trên xe, ăn uống tự túc)*
*19h00*: Xe và hướng dẫn viên công ty *du lịch An Việt* đón quý khách tại Hà Nội khởi hành đi Huế. Quý khách nghỉ đêm trên xe.

*Ngày 01: Quảng Trị - Huế (Ăn trưa, tối)*
*06h30:* Quý khách đến Quảng Bình, tự do ăn sáng.
Xe đưa quý khách tiếp tục hành trình.
*09h00*: đến thăm *Thành Cổ Quảng Trị* - nơi diễn ra trận chiến 81 ngày đêm rực lửa năm 1972… thắp hương làm lễ tưởng niệm những người con đã anh dũng đã hy sinh trên mảnh đất thép vì độc lập tự do cho dân tộc…
*10h15:* Quý khách lên xe, tiếp tục hành trình đến cố đô Huế.
*12h00:* Quý khách nhận phòng khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi, dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng.
*14h30:* Xe đón quý khách đi tham quan *Kinh Thành Huế* với các công trình đặc trưng của vương triều Nguyễn như: Kỳ đài, Cửu vị thần công, Ngọ môn, Điện Thái Hòa, Duyệt Thị Đường, Thế Miếu, Hiển Lâm Các…
*17h00**:* Quý khách tập trung lên xe đi tham quan và thắp hương tại *chùa Thiên Mụ* - Ngôi cổ tự được chúa Nguyễn Hoàng dựng vào năm 1601.
*18h00**:* Đoàn về khách sạn dùng bữa trưa tại nhà hàng.
*Tối**:* Sau bữa tối, qúy khách du thuyền nghe *ca Huế trên sông Hương*, ngắm *cầu Trường Tiền* bảy sắc, chiêm ngưỡng *Thương Bạc lâu, Nghinh Lương đình*, thả dèn Hoa đăng cầu may mắn… quý khách tự do dạo chơi ngắm cảnh thành phố Huế, thưởng thức ly cà phê cùng bạn bè bên dòng sông Hương thơ mộng hoặc trải nghiệm các món bánh đặc sản Xứ Huế như: Bánh bèo, nậm, ram, ít, ướt… 
Đoàn nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.
*Ngày 02: Cố đô Huế – Đà Nẵng (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
*06h45:* Quý Khách ăn sang tại khách sạn.
*07h30:* Xe đón quý khách đi tham quan *lăng Tự Đức* với cảnh đẹp rất thơ mộng: có Hòn non bộ, có ao sen, đồi thông… quý khách như thấy mình lạc vào chốn bồng lai chứ không phải khu lăng mộ của một con người bình thường. 
*09h30:* Xe đưa quý khách khởi hành đến *lăng Khải Định* – công trình kiến trúc được người đời sau thường đặt ra ngoài dòng kiến trúc truyền thống thời Nguyễn bởi cái mới, cái lạ, cái độc đáo, cái ngông nghênh, lạc lõng...
*11h30:* Quý khách quay trở về khách sạn dùng cơm trưa, nghỉ ngơi, sau đó làm thủ tục trả phòng.
*15h00:* Xe đến *Đà Nẵng,* quý khách đi tham quan chùa *Linh Ứng Bãi Bụt* (Linh Ứng 2) – Ngôi chùa lớn nhất của Tp Đà Nẵng tọa lạc trên Bán đảo Sơn Trà. Sau đó xe đưa quý khách về khách sạn làm thủ tục nhận phòng. Đoàn do tắm *biển Mỹ Khê* – 1 trong 20 bãi biển đẹp nhất thế giới do tạp chí Forbes bình chọn.
*Tối*: Quý khách ăn tối tại nhà hàng, tự do dạo chơi tham quan thành phố Đà Nẵng về đêm, ngắm cầu Rồng, cầu quay Sông Hàn… Đoàn nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.
*Ngày 3: Đà Nẵng - Non Nước –  Ngũ Hành Sơn – phố cổ Hội An (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Quý khách tự do tắm biển buổi sáng, chơi thể thao, ngắm bình minh. 
*07h00* ăn sáng tại nhà hàng của khách sạn.
*08h00*: Xe đón quý khách đi tham quan *Ngũ Hành Sơn, chùa Linh Ứng 1, làng nghề đá mỹ nghệ Non Nước.* Du khách sẽ được hòa vào không khí, nhịp sống lao động nghệ thuật sôi động của làng nghề. Nếu ưa thích, du khách có thể tham gia một số công đoạn chế tác như một người thợ của làng. Đồng thời, mua sắm những sản phẩm nơi đây về làm quà cho gia đình và người thân.
*11h30:* Quý khách ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.
*13h30:* Xe đưa quý khách đến với *Hội An*, bách bộ tham quan Phố Cổ, đến với: *chùa Cầu Nhật Bản, Bảo tàng văn hóa Sa Huỳnh, nhà cổ Phùng Hưng, Hội Quán Phước Kiến & Xưởng thủ công mỹ nghệ*,  thưởng thức đặc sản ẩm thực Hội An (Cao Lầu - Bánh Bao - Bánh Vạc - Hoành Thánh). 
*17h30:* Xe đưa đoàn quay trở về thành phố Đà Nẵng.
Quý khách ăn tối và nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.
*Ngày 4: Khu du lịch Bà Nà – Núi Chúa - Hà Nội (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Quý khách dùng bữa sáng tại khách sạn. Làm thủ tục trả phòng.
*07h30*: Xe đón quý khách đi tham quan *Khu Du lịch Bà Nà – Núi Chúa*. Tại đây quý khách sẽ được trải nghiệm hệ thống cáp treo dài nhất thế giới với hơn 5km và lên đến độ cao 1.490m so với mực nước biển. Đoàn tham quan *chùa Linh Ứng Bà Nà* (Linh Ứng 3), chụp ảnh tượng Đức Bổn Sư uy nghi cao 27m. Đoàn tiếp tục ngồi cáp treo mất 5 phút để lên đỉnh Vọng Nguyệt, dùng bữa trưa tại nhà hàng.
Sau bữa trưa, quý khách tự do vui chơi tại khu giải trí Fantasy với rất nhiều trò giải trí như: Đu quay; xem phim 4D, 5D; xe điện đụng; các trò chơi dùng xèng (2.000đ/xèng)….
*13h30*: Quý khách lên xe về Hà Nội. Đoàn ăn tối tại thành phố Đông Hà  (tỉnh Quảng Trị). Quý khách nghỉ đêm trên xe.
*Ngày 05:   Hà Nội – Kết thúc chương trình*
*07h00:* Xe về đến Hà Nội, đưa qúy khách về điểm hẹn khởi hành ban đầu. Kết thúc chương trình. Chào và hẹn gặp lại qúy khách trong những chuyến đi lần sau.

*GIÁ TOUR: 3.650.000 VND/ 1 KHÁCH*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn 25 khách trở lên)*

*GIÁ BAO GỒM:*

Xe ô tô Hyundai county 29 chỗ đời mới, hiện đại, lái xe kinh nghiệm08 bữa ăn chính x 120.000đ/bữa; 3 bữa ăn sáng x 30.000đ/bữaKhách sạn 2 sao trung tâm, tiện nghi hiện đại, 2 khách/phòngVé tham các điểm trong chương trình (1 lần)Vé cáp treo Bà Nà khứ hồiThuyền nghe ca Huế trên sông Hương.Hướng dẫn viên du lịch kinh nghiệm, nhiệt tình theo đoànNước uống trên xe (1 chai 0.5l/người/ngày)Khăn lạnh + bảo hiểm du lịch mức bồi thường tối đa 20.000.000đ/vụ

*GIÁ KHÔNG BAO GỒM:*

Thuế VAT 10%Đồ uống trong các bữa ăn và trong khách sạnChi phí cá nhân khác không bao gồm trong chương trình

*CHÚ Ý:*
- Trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi miễn phí (Ăn ngủ cùng bố mẹ); 
- 5-11 tuổi tính 50% giá tour ( Ăn riêng, ngủ cùng bố mẹ); 
- Trên 11 tuổi tính như người lớn.
- Vé cáp treo cho trẻ em sẽ tính như quy định tại Bà Nà Hills.

*ANVIETTRAVEL CHÚC QUÝ KHÁCH CHUYẾN ĐI VUI VẺ VÀ ẤN TƯỢNG!*
*---------------------------*
*CÔNG TY CP DU LỊCH AN VIỆT - ANVIETTRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ:           441 Hoàng Quốc Việt – Cầu Giấy – Hà Nội* 
*Chi nhánh:     386 Phố Chờ - Yên Phong - Bắc Ninh* 
*Điện thoại:     04.6674.0888 / 0241 626 6789*
*Mobile**:           0948.650.818 (Mr. Thành)*
*Yahoo:            huythanhtravel / Skype: huythanh.290*
*Email:* *sales01@anviettravel.vn  /  Website:* *www.anviettravel.vn*

----------

